# DIY EZ -Cloner!



## phatpharmer (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guy's I can't take credit for this I took 2 ideas(The Lid from Massproducer and the rest from a friend) and came up with my own EZcloner! Its very simple and cost me about 60$ Canadian to build! This cloner will hold 72 cuttings, you don't have to make it this big or you can make it bigger its all on your needs! EZ-cloners cost anywhere from 250$ to 500$ so this is a very economical solution:hubba:  so lets begin!


First a list of Materials:
10ft- 1/2 inch cpvc pipe (Lowes 7$)
4 -1/2 inch L connectors (Lowes .69 cents ea.)
4 -1/2 inch T connectors (Lowes .69 cents ea)
3 -1/2 inch stoppers(Lowes .39 ea)
cpvc glue (Lowes $4)
10ft- 1/2 inch hose (Lowes 6$)
10- 360 degree spray misters (Homegrownhydroponics $1.20ea)
1 -250gph Pump (petsmart $20)
1 -11 Gallon Rubbermaid Tub (Walmart 6$)

Tools Needed
Drill 
1/2 inch drill bit(Had already)
9/64 inch drill bit(Lowes $3)
jig saw 
small brush


This is everything you need with some pics at the bottom! Please dont post until I've completed and then you can ask any questions you want thanks!:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 4, 2009)

First step I did was to make the lid so I took my time and carefully measured where to put my holes! I used MassProducers Idea as it not only gets the most cuttings in a small space its cheap! So I measured out 8 rows of 9 and drilled 1/2 inch holes (pics at bottom) this is why you need a drill and 1/2 inch bit! I cut the 10ft 1/2 inch hose into 1 1/2 inch pieces to put in the holes I've drilled! I haven't put the pieces in yet but you can do this now or at any point!:hubba:  Now for a quick smoke and then I'll start the manifold!


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Now for the fun part! What I did was I measured the inside of Rubbermaid Container and found I needed to cut 1 picece of cpvc 15 inches long for one side and 2- 7 inch pieces of cpvc pipe for the other side (you'll see why I cut 2- 7 inch pieces in a second) then I cut a 10 inch piece of cpvc for one end and 2- 4 1/2 inch pieces of cpvc for the other end(again you'll see why I cut 2- 4 1/2 inch pieces in a second). Next I cut a piece 8 inches long for the middle, I also cut a piece 4 inches long to run to the pump! I hope this is making sense as I'm really stoned:hubba: !

 OK now to put it together first grab 2 of your T connectors ! First join your 2- 4 1/2 inch cpvc pieces  to 1 of the T connectors, Next join your 2- 7inch cpvc pieces to a T connector, now that you've connected those together you should have 2- 10inch ends and 2- 15 inch sides! Now you should see why we had to cut the wierd pieces ealier to make room for the T connectors!

 Now grab the 4- L shaped connectors and join all sides together to make a square! You should notice that both of T connectors haven't been joined by anthing yet but here we go!Grab the 8 inch piece of cpvc and put it in the side T connector facing in not down(you'll see why in the pics in the bottom) and add an end stopper to that 8inch piece.

  Now grab the 4 inch piece of cpvc we cut ealier and put that in the end T connector (this is for the pump). It should now look like pics at the bottom! Also I didn't glue anything as I want it to clean easy! Now for another quick smoke and I'll be back to show my next step!:hubba: 

Ps Don't worry about the black things on one of the pics thats the next step!


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Now to add the 360 Degree misters! I carefully mapped out where I wanted to put the mister to get the most coverage in the space! So I took my 9/64inch drill bit and drilled 10 holes carefully making sure to only go through on side of the cpvc! Next I simply screwed in th misters its thst simple! Pics in previous thread!:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Now to add the Pump! Simply grab your Pump and connect it to the end T that we put the 4inch piece into ealier! You'll notice that we need to make something to hold the oppisite end of the Pump! The solution I made was this I made 2 stands with the extra cpvc I had plus the last 2 end stoppers and the last 2 T connectors! First cut 2- 8 inch pieces of cpvc next cut the middle out of the T connectors(you'll see what I mean in the pics) now put the 8 inch pieces in each of the T connectors and add the stopper to the oppiste end.(stoppers are just to make it even) This is the only spot where I use the cpvc glue I glued the the legs to the manifold for extra support! Hopefully you'll see what I mean in the pics! Well just about done but time for another smoke break!:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Basically were all done we just have to set the manifold in the 11 gallon Container and cut a hole for the Pump plug which I did and covered with a whole lot of duck tape as I want to be able to take apart easily! So here's the final out come and it works awesome! I'm going to be putting cuttings in the beast this Sunday as soon as I run it for a couple days to work out temps and stuff, but its been running for 3 or 4 hours now and it looks awesome with no leaks! Also I want to add if you can get a Rubbermaid container with an indented lid that way the lid is sitting down in the container somewhat, I just got lucky and bought the right one but my buddy didn't and he had to fix leaks! 

Well I hope all of you guy's enjoyed this little DIY and if you have any questions just let me no on this post or by PM ,feel free to comment now if you wish as I'm done now so go crazy!:hubba: 

                                                             Phatpharmer:hubba: 

PS I'm going to post pics on Sunday when I take cuttings and continue updating until I have my first roots!


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2009)

..nice phatman!!!..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2009)

Great DIY!  So get that thing going and post us up some pics  .


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Well its been running about 18 hour strait now and still no sign of leaks  so I'll take cuttings Sunday and  post some more pics then! I would take cuttings now but I took cuttings about 10 days ago so I want to give my Moms about 2 weeks recovery time! I'll be taking NL cuttings and C99 cuttings at that time so stay tuned!

                                                  Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

Very Nice DIY.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Well its been running about 18 hour strait now and still no sign of leaks  so I'll take cuttings Sunday and  post some more pics then! I would take cuttings now but I took cuttings about 10 days ago so I want to give my Moms about 2 weeks recovery time! I'll be taking NL cuttings and C99 cuttings at that time so stay tuned!
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:



I love C99--it was the first strain I ever grew all by myself .  I'll be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## solarz (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been looking into to growing C99 and its been really hard b/c the beans cost so freaking much right now.  I've seen a cross of C99 with my all time fave ISS and i've seriously been considering that one also.  it really comes down to me debating if i want to pay 140 for a pack of seeds for their 40-50 day flowering time:hubba:

solarz


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 9, 2009)

Well today is Sunday and like I said I'm taking cuttings today well I already did I took 32 total cuttings 20 NL and 12 C99! I also took 30 cuttings I had in a Bubble Cloner and put them in my new EZ-CLONER Mister! The thing I really like about this Cloner is you no your stems are getting wet no matter the length as you can see the mist hitting the stems! I think thats the only thing that I didn't like about my bubble cloner was you couldn't tell if bubbles were popping enough, I was paranoid that if they weren't all the same length that they all wouldn't get wet enough!

The one other thing is cleaning my bubble cloner was a pain with all those hoses now with the EZ-Cloner Ijust run water and bleach through and its clean! So here are some pics! The cuttings in the back of the pics are the ones from the Bubble cloner if you look real close you can see about 1/2 have rooted already I just have to get some pots to plant! 

  The ones at the very front are C99 and the rest are NL, I also added a pic of my C99 MOM:hubba: ! And the pic showing the close up of the star stickers is showing how I now what cutting came from what Mom( green star comes from green star mom and so on...) Well hope you enjoy the pics and I'll show more pics in 10 days or so when I get roots from the cuttings I took tonight! I also hope you enjoyed this DIY


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 9, 2009)

Well its been 24hrs now no problems as of yet! I'll keep you's updated as to any problems or news!


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks GREAT! I think I will be mixing this with the THG Scrog for our first clone grow. I am updating our Bag Bean grow log to show how we incorporate the ideas we stole from here. I ******* LOVE it here! (yeah got it... no cussing, sorry)

You guys make my everday better. Hope to share the knowledge and bags. :bong2:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 22, 2009)

Well this DIY was a complete success I'd have to say! After 10 days most had rooted and after yesterday the final couple showed roots so I planted today here's a couple pics of the healthy roots that I got!:hubba:  So anyone doing this DIY its well worth time and effort hope you enjoyed this little DIY and if any questions just ask!

                                                 Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 24, 2009)

Well after a  month in service and 200 clones or so later she's still going strong I'll be doing another couple hundred this month also as I'm gettig ready for the outdoor season!


----------



## Tater (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice job man.  Nice DIY post to, thumbs up for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:yay:   Nice job..congrats on the cloner


----------



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

i need one of these!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

any particular reason why you went with CPVC over standard PVC?


----------



## ozman (May 5, 2009)

Yea good question LHL,I will be building 1 of those cloners this weekend,I was just gonna substitute plain pvc thats what the pics look like,all the cpvc Ive seen where always tan or brown and the pics the pipe is white like plain pvc,thats why I came up with the plain pvc.
Anyways Im hoping to be able to get some clones from this cloner if this doesnt work im growing seeds lol.


----------



## phatpharmer (May 5, 2009)

Hi guy's thanks for havin a look! I used cpvc because I was told its a harder substance than pvc, Don't no if this was true but the person I got the idea from used the same! So I'm sure pvc would work also I just like to build with what Ive seen used!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

Ok now for the misters do you have a link to what you used exactly?  I'd like to see if I could get something comparable locally.


----------



## phatpharmer (May 6, 2009)

There's a franchise here in Canada Called Homegrown Hydroponics I believe they have a web site also, they are called 360 degree spray misters, I'm sure if you go to any local hydro shop they'll have something exactly like this if not there's tons of web sites that'll have'em. Hope that helps!


                                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## ozman (May 6, 2009)

Hey LordHighLama,I got my sprayers at lowes here, they have various gallon per hour sizes, look for irrigation supplies and man y web sites have sprayers.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## ozman (May 8, 2009)

Well,ok after some searching I found a pump 330 gph,and a few fittings I had most every thing else,I also had to buy a tote,rubbermaid but not 11 gal,mine is 14 gal.
Got it running now seems nice so far,between this cloner and buying my water clones shouldnt be a issue now 



Green Mojo To All....


:watchplant::lama:


----------



## ozman (May 8, 2009)

Ok PhatPharmer,

Need more details,Lights,how close 24/7 or ?

Plain water ph ?

Do you have any trouble with the sprayers plugging up ?

Any additives like olivias ?

Any nutes?

DO you run your pump 24/7 or is it on a timer ?


Any troubles with res. temps ?

Do you run a air stone ?

Do you use a res heater ? if so what temps do you run?

Not trying to be a pain but I have a lot of faith in this cloner and Im tired of screwing up lol.
Just wanna make sure Im doing the right things to make it a sucess.

Have you tried flora shield,or flora kleen in it ?

Thanks for Now,

If I can think of any more I will ask lol

Happy Green Mojo  

:watchplant::lama:


----------



## phatpharmer (May 9, 2009)

Ozman here's the answers you wanted:
-My light is 16-20 inches away from clones I use 2ft floro's
-I put the PH of the water at 5.8 and change every 4 days
-I have had no probs with spayers clogging but there cheap enough to replace easily
-I add no additives
-I run the pump 24/7
-I use a heating pad(Walmart) to help keep my temps at 78-80 degrees
-no airstones(pointless)
-no heater just the pad
-I havent tried any of the flora products but I have tried others and they make no difference at all Ph'ed water is all you need!

Hope that helps and your cloner looks sweet!

                                                        Phatpharmer


----------



## ozman (May 9, 2009)

Thanx phatpharmer for the nfo.I have my cloner full now of 25 cuttings Im counting the days till the roots show.If this works I will be in heaven.
Thanx again yours was the inspiration I needed to get this done.




                              :watchplant: :lama:


----------



## Real78 (May 20, 2009)

Question what size are the tubes I know you are using 1/2 O.D. but what is the I.D. size?


----------



## ozman (May 20, 2009)

I used 1/2 inch pvc like you find at your local hardware store or lowes.
I just grabbed a piec of my 1/2 inch pvc pipe,7/8 outside diameter and almost 5/8 inside diameter.Wall thickness 1/4 inch.
Hope it helps


----------



## Real78 (May 20, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> I used 1/2 inch pvc like you find at your local hardware store or lowes.
> I just grabbed a piec of my 1/2 inch pvc pipe,7/8 outside diameter and almost 5/8 inside diameter.Wall thickness 1/4 inch.
> Hope it helps



Sorry I meant the rubber hose that would be used for the clones? I wanted to know the inner and outer diam. of them. Meaning "1/2" O.D. and the "???" I.D. or it does not matter what the inner one is?


Thanks


----------



## ozman (May 21, 2009)

Ah ok ,I understand now,I used 1/2 inch id and 3/4 od.I used what I found at my hardware store.:watchplant: :lama:  I also used my glue gun to fasten them to the lid,its easy to clean off and cheap,and looks ok.



     :watchplant: :lama:


----------



## ozman (May 25, 2009)

Hey all,Ive made some changes to my aero cloner,since I lost all 25 in it.
I have since added a 5 head fogger,I will also run the pump,I figure if they both are good ways to clone then I should combine them together,since I have such terrible luck with clones.
Im running straight water,no nothing added not even ph.I think my temps will be cooler as well.Tomorrow Im getting a timer for the fogger I figure 15 on 15 off,should also help the fogger does generate heat,I may also have to add a gallon of water to help with temps dont know yet.A added benefit of the fogger is it will sterilize the water thats got to be a plus.
The pics enclosed is with the pump off just the fogger running.


:watchplant: :lama: :bolt:


----------



## smokingjoe (May 25, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Hey all,Ive made some changes to my aero cloner,since I lost all 25 in it.
> I have since added a 5 head fogger,I will also run the pump,I figure if they both are good ways to clone then I should combine them together,since I have such terrible luck with clones.
> Im running straight water,no nothing added not even ph.I think my temps will be cooler as well.Tomorrow Im getting a timer for the fogger I figure 15 on 15 off,should also help the fogger does generate heat,I may also have to add a gallon of water to help with temps dont know yet.A added benefit of the fogger is it will sterilize the water thats got to be a plus.
> The pics enclosed is with the pump off just the fogger running.
> ...


 
Could the pH be the issue?


----------



## ozman (May 25, 2009)

Well Ive been reading hundreds of posts around the world in different forums and the general consensus seems to be that to root the stem ph isnt a issue till roots start forming,thats 1 of the reasons I didnt add anything to the water for ph,I may be wrong in my assumptions but hey,I tried running the last time with perfect water and they all pretty much died.So I am gonna try this 1 without anything but water.
No heater,air stone,or dome.
I need clones now............ lol
Hydro system is almost ready to harvest and no clones yet.
             I NEED TO GET THIS PROBLEM SOLVED........

Peace Out All


----------



## DonJones (Jun 8, 2009)

phatpharmer,

 Ignoring the cleaning issue  and your paranoia over the bubbles not keeping all of the cuttings/clones wet for the moment, my question is does it really work any better than the bubble cloner?  I.e. does it root any quicker and does it root more consistently than the bubble cloner?

Also, was your bubble cloner essentially the same as Massproducers bubbler?  If not what was the difference?

As everyone else has said, IT LOOKS GREAT!  Congratulations.

A couple of quick questions about your stoppers were they caps or plugs or does it really make any difference so long as they are both the same?

Also how far below the lid does the manifold go?

Thanks for sharing your ideas.

Don Jones


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 13, 2009)

hey guys just made a 35 site ez cloner with a 18 gal rubbermaid tube and 400 pump and about 14 misters! i follwed everyones directions and even put a 1/2 foam strip around the lid, ITS STILL LEAKING wat should i do???


----------

